# Bilder/Buttons in Tabellen ausrichten?



## HAL (27. April 2003)

Ich will einen button in einer tabelle linksbündig ausrichten. der button stellt einen smilie dar, das ganze soll eine smilie-einfüg-funktion für ein gb werden. der button wird aber immer mittig ausgerichtet, wie kann ich das ändern? mit <div align></div> oder mit align in den tabellentags geht es nicht.


----------



## HAL (27. April 2003)

ok, ich kanns ein bisschen links ausrichten, wenn ich ins img-tag align="left" reinschreibe. aber dann ist links und vor allem recht immer noch platz, obwohl sich die tabelle dafür extra vergrößert.


----------



## sam (27. April 2003)

ohne einen code-auszug wird dir hier keiner 
weiterhelfen können...


----------



## HAL (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *ohne einen code-auszug wird dir hier keiner
> weiterhelfen können... *



bei den kleinen smilies gehts, aber die großen, die über mehrere reihen gehen, nehmen immer zu viel platz ein.

```
<table border="0">
		<tr>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':)';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/smile.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':(';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/ohh.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':mad:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/mad.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':D';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/grins.gif"></button>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			';)';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/wink.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':P';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/zunge.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':rolleyes:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/rolleyes.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':devil:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/devil.gif"></button>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':confused:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/confused.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':eek:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/eek.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':huh:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/huh.gif"></button>
			</td>
			<td>
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':topmodel:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/topmodel.gif"></button>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr align="left">
			<td colspan="4">
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':kotz:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/kotz.gif" align="left" ></button>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr align="left">
			<td colspan="4">
			<button style="background-color:#CCCCCC;border-width:0px" onclick="document.newmessage.mtext.value=document.newmessage.mtext.value+
			':shot:';">
  			<img src="pics/smilies/shot.gif" align="left"></button>
			</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
```


----------



## sam (27. April 2003)

wenns sichs um große und kleine grafiken 
dreht, hätte ich auch noch gerne einen 
link zu einer seite, wo die bilder 
angezeigt werden


----------



## HAL (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *wenns sichs um große und kleine grafiken
> dreht, hätte ich auch noch gerne einen
> link zu einer seite, wo die bilder
> angezeigt werden  *



also die smlielies hab ich mal ganz ungeniert von http://www.gamestar.de ->forum kopiert. da kannst du dir die graphiken anschauen (welche welche ist kannst du am namen ableiten). nen link zu der seite, wo ich sie verwende, kann ich dir leider nicht geben.


----------



## sam (27. April 2003)

hmmm bis auf die tatsache, dass ich in dem 
forum nicht alle smilies gefunden habe, 
ist da auf den ersten blick alles ok...
ich hab alles links ausgerichtet....
mach mal nen screenshot und markier, was 
genau dir da nicht passt


----------

